

Russian Stock Market has suspended trading - sheraz
http://rts.micex.ru/n610/?nt=201

======
davidmr
This is a not-infrequent situation. We have an announcement over the PA system
any time an exchange is having technical difficulties. It doesn't happen super
often, but I'd say that it happens somewhere in the world one to two times a
month.

The exchanges usually bust a bunch of trades that happened right before the
outage, depending on the nature of the problem. One would hope that that would
be sufficient to prevent abuse for low-risk profits, but I'd probably be the
last to know... What happens in Mother Russia stays in Mother Russia.

~~~
apaprocki
News reports say that MICEX last had a similar technical failure on Dec 19th,
2011.

~~~
sparknlaunch12
This is a frequent occurrence.

------
kia
It's just a technical failure. The trading was stopped for about 4 hours.
After reopening the stock market fell 2.5 percent. No official statement was
made about what caused the failure.

From here: <http://echo.msk.ru/news/881684-echo.html>

------
pdeuchler
"The situation has been recognized as an emergency. Further actions will be
announced shortly."

You couldn't pay me enough to be in that war room right now

~~~
JoachimSchipper
They're investing a few millions in those people's education right now. You'd
learn a lot, and it would cost you just a few sleepless nights.

------
mtjl79
Anyone have any idea as to why? I have been searching and haven't found any
exact responses yet.

Will this somehow affect US and all of us globally?

EDIT: (From Reuters UK)

"a problem in displaying orders and deals in the main stock market section."
(Reporting by Zlata Garasyuta; Writing by Andrey Ostroukh)

[http://uk.reuters.com/article/2012/04/23/russia-stocks-
suspe...](http://uk.reuters.com/article/2012/04/23/russia-stocks-suspension-
idUKL5E8FNADK20120423)

~~~
tubbo
"a problem in displaying orders and deals in the main stock market section."

well, i guess that's the last time we let Groupon manage the russian stock
market...

------
sheraz
Other parts of the internet speculate hacking or other security breaches on
their systems.

~~~
ecubed
I feel like someone made alot of money off this somehow...

~~~
mahmud
Nothing they wont give back with a little jumper-cable cryptanalysis.

------
sparknlaunch12
Not again! Maybe suspended for ever?

